# Mirror tilt possible without memory seats? Possible DIY



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*UPDATE: DIY in at the end of thread*

I am in the middle of euro mirrors retrofit. While going through parts and shop manual i came across interesting thing. 

VW does mirror tilt in 2 ways:


1. Mirror tilt is done by memory module. The same module that controls memory seats - LUX trim and above in USA

2. Mirror tilt is done by door module with combination of mirror motor ( C version) - Cars without memory seats (some euro/ row models)

I used vagcom and double checked that our door module does support this feature  :thumbup:. So all we need is new Mirror motor C version 
In addition we will need new connector and few repair wires.

Did anybody experiment with this?

I think i might give it a shot. If this work i will make DIY :thumbup: 

Let the OEM+ theme continue


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

talking about side mirrors? or rear view? what is this tilt you are talking about?


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lucian1988 said:


> talking about side mirrors? or rear view? what is this tilt you are talking about?


He's talking about the feature where when you go into reverse, the right mirror automatically angles down so you can see the ground.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> He's talking about the feature where when you go into reverse, the right mirror automatically angles down so you can see the ground.





Yes this.

Thanks 





Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jbg7474 said:


> He's talking about the feature where when you go into reverse, the right mirror automatically angles down so you can see the ground.


I'm not sure. My 2009 Sport does that already, but then again it came with memory seats as well. I'm hoping he's referring to the mirror closing feature where the entire housing closes and opens.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it only the passanger mirror or does the driver's side tilt as well? My mom had a Lexus a few years back and both mirrors tilted. Was an AMAZING feature and wish I had it on my truck and car. Saves your rims like nothing else.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

nozmadd0x said:


> Is it only the passanger mirror or does the driver's side tilt as well? My mom had a Lexus a few years back and both mirrors tilted. Was an AMAZING feature and wish I had it on my truck and car. Saves your rims like nothing else.


Only the passenger side comes down so you can see the curb. Don't know why you'd need both to tilt when reversing.


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Besides the tilt.. how about an auto fold side mirrors? Can we install that as well?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am actually installing auto fold mirrors as well. But for that you need whole new mirror. 
For the mirror tilt i am referring to

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Replacing motor only.

Side note. 2009 cc sport was only year that came with memory seats. After that it was in lux and up only

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

munnarg said:


> Only the passenger side comes down so you can see the curb. Don't know why you'd need both to tilt when reversing.


If one is going to tilt the other might as well. Perhaps you want to make sure you're inside the line when backing into a spot or perhaps you are parking on a one way and you're parking left tire to curb. Perhaps you're pulling out of someone's driveway and you don't want to drive on their grass. Many different applications other than parallel parking on a street.


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Oem.. how much is the complete mirror with auto fold? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TyphoonSushi said:


> Oem.. how much is the complete mirror with auto fold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


$300 plus shipping from europe.


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Is it easy to wire or somewhat plug and play when installed. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

whats auto fold? electronic folding mirrors? I bought mirrors off a guy here, from Europe. probably one of the coolest and useful mods so far. I did try to figure out tilt down, but didn't work. But i didnt try hard enough


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TyphoonSushi said:


> Is it easy to wire or somewhat plug and play when installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


when you got whole mirrors then is just direst swap. 

You will need new mirror adjustment knob. One with mirror fold position

Lastly, vagcom to check off "auto-folding mirrors installed" bit in the door module


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Lucian1988 said:


> whats auto fold? electronic folding mirrors? I bought mirrors off a guy here, from Europe. probably one of the coolest and useful mods so far. I did try to figure out tilt down, but didn't work. But i didnt try hard enough


Yes electronic folding. 
IF your mirrors support auto-tilt then you just need to activate it in your door module (using vagcom)


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes electronic folding.
> IF your mirrors support auto-tilt then you just need to activate it in your door module (using vagcom)


i have auto folding mirrors installed
but how do i tell if mine support auto tilt?
i guess mirror motor with 4 pin connector (for memory function) ??


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks OEM! By any chance do you have a website where I can buy the complete mirrors?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

akipal said:


> i have auto folding mirrors installed
> but how do i tell if mine support auto tilt?
> i guess mirror motor with 4 pin connector (for memory function) ??


Do you have memory seats? If not then you don't have the mirror tilt.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

akipal said:


> i have auto folding mirrors installed
> but how do i tell if mine support auto tilt?
> i guess mirror motor with 4 pin connector (for memory function) ??


Your mirror motor must be C version to support tilt. This letter is printed right after part number.
Regular mirror modules have B letter.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Will22 said:


> Do you have memory seats? If not then you don't have the mirror tilt.


Yes cars with memory seats have tilt supported. However i started this thread because i think it could be possible without memory seats.

Again i think.... i will need to experiment. If there is somebody here who tried/researched this please let me know. (save me time and $  )


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Found this thread.
There are guys from Turkey and Germany talking about this 

It looks like my assumption was correct there are two different systems for mirror tilt 

Man this is looks promising :laugh: I am going to order parts

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...unction-on-reverse-gear-for-Golf-VI-With-Vcds


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes cars with memory seats have tilt supported. However i started this thread because i think it could be possible without memory seats.
> 
> Again i think.... i will need to experiment. If there is somebody here who tried/researched this please let me know. (save me time and $  )


Yeah but I was answering the guy that asked about checking if he had the option on his car.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*SUCCESS* 



Another OEM+ mod under my belt 



Anyway mirror tilt module is possible without memory seats. I will make quick DIY once i get a chance. 



But briefly: 

1. All you need is new mirror motor with memory function + 8 pin connector

2. then you need to run 7 new wires to you door module

3. Vagcom



Done



I have only done passenger side but i believe driver side can be accomplished as well. DONT quote me on that, you will have to experiment yourself. I am fine with passenger side only



Here is video right after installation

:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats a cool mod, good job. My wife really missed this from her BMW.

Cost of the motor and wiring?
Any link to parts?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

OEMplusCC said:


> I will make quick DIY once i get a chance.


----------



## Black_Knight87 (Jun 3, 2013)

Much cost involved? Last thing I need is someone telling me about a nice and easy, cool mod to the car, and then as soon as they've reeled me in, im hit with the cost. €1000 on the car already this month, and we're only 7 days into it.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Much cost involved? Last thing I need is someone telling me about a nice and easy, cool mod to the car, and then as soon as they've reeled me in, im hit with the cost. €1000 on the car already this month, and we're only 7 days into it.



We will need OP to reply with some more details, but I think the motors are around ~100 bucks plus probably a little bit for wiring.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> Found this thread.
> There are guys from Turkey and Germany talking about this
> 
> It looks like my assumption was correct there are two different systems for mirror tilt
> ...


U are such an add on man hahaha interesting bro.subscribed 😄


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Black_Knight87 said:


> Much cost involved? Last thing I need is someone telling me about a nice and easy, cool mod to the car, and then as soon as they've reeled me in, im hit with the cost. €1000 on the car already this month, and we're only 7 days into it.


I dont think this is expensive mod:

Parts needed:

1 x memory mirror motor P/N 3D0 959 578 C -> Make sure its C version !!! - You can find used ones on ebay anywhere from $30 to $80
7 x 000 979 009 E - repair wires .... These wires are crazy expensive in IMO. What i do is i go to ebay and look for "pig tail connectors" loaded with these pins. Then i reuse them  less then $10

1 x 8 pin connector. This is PITA to find as VW doesnt really sell them separately. What you can do is to get 8E0 972 112 A (12pin) connector and "shave" it down to 8 pins.

What to do:
Run 7 new wires from 8 pin mirror motor connector to 16 mirror connector.

I will upload pin# assignment when i get chance 

Vagcom

Done!


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> I dont think this is expensive mod:
> 
> Parts needed:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the DIY...opcorn:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

This looks like it will save me from spending a million bucks on the backup camera. this is the sole reason why i hate the CC, i cant see for **** when backing up.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*Quick DIY as promised* 
I don't have too many pictures but everything is straight forward. 
I don't want to sound rude by if you think removing door panels or taking mirror apart is "hard" then don't do it. 

Parts Needed:
1x Memory Mirror Motor - P/N 3D0 959 578 C -> MUST BE C VERSION 
Looks like this



1x 8 Pin connector for new memory motor - This connector is not available for sale from VW . What people to do is buy some 12 - 16 pin connector and "shave" it down to 8 pin connector with rotary tool. Here are some examples of connectors that can be "shaved" down:
8E0 972 112 A - YOU ONLY USE AND "SHAVE" THE INSIDE PART OF THE CONNECTOR








8E 0972 416









7 x new wires 000 979 009 E or (14 pins)
Here is a tip - you can buy above connectors in "pig tail form" from ebay for less then one repair wire from VW. It will be loaded with pins 

-24 awg wire for wire extensions
I would also recommend buy black cloth tape for finishing touches. 


Tools needed:
- Trim removal tool set
- T30 and T24 bits to remove door panel
- M8 bit to remove mirror bolt
- Pick tool or something similar to remove pins from connector
- solder or whatever you use to connect/extend two wires 
- VAGCOM cable for programming


Procedure:
- Remove passenger door panel as per this pdf:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pcynqvqklvlrfe8/AADBLhSnTsloqMUU_5xZL9aVa

- Set door panel aside

- Disconnect 16pin mirror connector from door module by first pulling red tap and then pressing black tap (I am pointing at it)


- Remove mirror harness clips: Here is the wire


- Remove tweeter by removing one screw and clips
- Now you can use M8 bit to unscrew a screw that holds mirror. Hold mirror with other hand so it doesn't fall off your door!!!!!!

Once mirror is removed set it on your work bench and begin opening it up. Its easy and logical but if you need DIY you can use "puddle lights" DIY
You will notice that your current mirror motor has only 3 pin connector but new motor has 8 pin connector. 

Wiring
I tucked 3 pin connector inside the mirror (incase you want to go back in future) and disconnected 3 pins from 16 pin mirror harness connector.
Pins to disconnect from 16 pin connectors are: 12 , 5 and 4

Then you can run 7 new wires from 8pin mirror motor connector to 16pin mirror harness connector.
I prepared this drawing for illustration. DONT JUDGE MY ARTISTIC SKILLS :laugh: I did it quickly


Finish off you wiring by covering everything in a cloth tape.

Put everything back in reverse order! - You are done with installation 

VAGCOM Coding
Go to module 46 - Convenience Module-> Long Coding Helper->Byte 14 -> check Bit 7 - check Mirror lowering with reverse gear . Ignore "only with memory seats". It will not throw any errors. It is possible that this byte/bit might be located somewhere else in the module depending on year of the car. Just look for it. This screenshot is from 2010 CC Sport 


Now go to 52-Door Elec. Passenger -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 1 -> check Bit 0 - Mirror with memory function installed


You are done with coding

setup
- Set mirror to desired DRIVING position
- Make sure "Mirror Down" is ON in MFD menu
- Put mirror knob to R position
- Put car in reverse and set mirror to desired REVERSE position

Mirror motor positions are now learned.

How it works
In order for mirror tilt to work it needs to be in R position. Mirror will go to reverse position when car is put in reverse gear and comes up in 2 WAYS:
1. Start driving and reach 15mph ( the same time your door locks) - I think this can be set to custom value with vagcom but I never tried. 15mph is set from factory
2. Put mirror knob to 0 or other positions. You can to this for just a brief second and set the knob back to R if you like

In this video I did option 2 since I was not moving:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OK DIY IS done.... Please somebody(moderator) stick it where it belongs 

FIY - I think this mod can be done on other VW models. Just make sure door module support this feature ( use vagcom and see if this byte/bit is in long coding helper - screenshot above)


----------



## ihsoy (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the write-up!

I'd like to add this mod, but was curious - the existing door module connector is pretty populated, do you know where the other connections terminate?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ihsoy said:


> Thanks for the write-up!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add this mod, but was curious - the existing door module connector is pretty populated, do you know where the other connections terminate?





I am not really clear what you mean? Which connections?






Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> *Quick DIY as promised*
> I don't have too many pictures but everything is straight forward.
> I don't want to sound rude by if you think removing door panels or taking mirror apart is "hard" then don't do it.
> 
> ...


Hey, just curious. Do you happen to remember what style/size connector is used for the CC before you upgraded the motor? i Dont have my car accessible or i would check myself. I see the new one we need is an eight pin connector. I also see you said the eight pin is not available from VW???? did you hear this from someone or was VW dealership not able to find the proper party for you?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

martinelles said:


> Hey, just curious. Do you happen to remember what style/size connector is used for the CC before you upgraded the motor? i Dont have my car accessible or i would check myself. I see the new one we need is an eight pin connector. I also see you said the eight pin is not available from VW???? did you hear this from someone or was VW dealership not able to find the proper party for you?





Non-memory motor uses flat 3 pin connector.
I have access to etka and i was not able to find it.
Local dealership was not able to find it
I posted request in"find part number" thread with same result.

The only way to get this connector is to buy whole new mirror assembly which uses this motor. Thats lot off $ for connector 

TTherefore you have to make your own



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ihsoy (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess I am confused as to where the new 8-pin connector terminates into the existing wiring?

Does the existing 3-pin mirror connect to the other end of the door module wiring connector shown here?












Is there another intermediate connector not pictured that I am missing, or are there just a bunch of extra wires running up to the mirror?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


>


thank you for your DIY write up
one thing i noticed
on your diagram, out of 8 pins there is missing pin #4
however on the mirror, there is pin missing on position #2 or #7
can you check your wiring again please
thank you


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ihsoy said:


> I guess I am confused as to where the new 8-pin connector terminates into the existing wiring?
> 
> Does the existing 3-pin mirror connect to the other end of the door module wiring connector shown here?
> 
> ...


Here is what you are doing with connectors:

1. original 3 pin connector(for non-memory motor) that is inside your mirror gets disconnected and you leave it alone (just tuck it away)

2. Now you need to obtain/make new 8 pin connector which will be used with memory motor inside the mirror

3. Lastly, add 7 wires from 8pin connector inside mirror to 16pin door module connector

16pin connector i am pointing at is finished (new wires added)


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

akipal said:


> thank you for your DIY write up
> one thing i noticed
> on your diagram, out of 8 pins there is missing pin #4
> however on the mirror, there is pin missing on position #2 or #7
> ...


Hey akipal. I double checked pin assignments and everything in my DIY picture is correct.
Here is screen shot from factory manual (red square):


You are correct 8 pin connector has 7 wires and pin#4 is one that is not there. 
What you are doing wrong is counting pins on the motor. Actually you are reading it logically but for some reason motor pin assignments are as follow:

7 5 3 1
8 6 4 2

So yes 4 is "blank"
Once you get actual mirror motor you will see it (labeled)



Hope i cleared it up


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hope i cleared it up


thank you for clearing up
this mod fire me to start finishing all pending Euro retrofit


----------



## cc6mt (Dec 13, 2013)

I have 09 cc sport w/o memory seats, theres a plastic fake cover in buttons place on the side of the seats, no bluetooth feature but it has the reverse flip down passenger side mirror. cool feature that i thought its standard on cc, would like to see auto folding in mirror feature if its doable ..


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

cc6mt said:


> I have 09 cc sport w/o memory seats, theres a plastic fake cover in buttons place on the side of the seats, no bluetooth feature but it has the reverse flip down passenger side mirror. cool feature that i thought its standard on cc, would like to see auto folding in mirror feature if its doable ..


mirror tilting was part of standard feature for first year then not any more after
folding mirrors never were an option in US
needs whole mirror housing with motor while tilting needs only the motor behind the mirror


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*8-pin connector*

Hi
i found a 8-pin connector in etka with P/N: 8L0971883. it looks like it will fit.
https://flic.kr/p/pF9SVu


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Does anyone know whether 2013 models (updated body style) require all of these updates to accomplish the mirror tilt feature? Thanks :beer::thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BanamexDF said:


> Does anyone know whether 2013 models (updated body style) require all of these updates to accomplish the mirror tilt feature? Thanks :beer::thumbup:


Same procedure for all years


----------



## CF.T (May 31, 2013)

*plug connector*

So after some research, I found that the connector needed is not available from VW, but it is available from the supplier, TE connectivity. It's a plug and a cover, so two parts with the following part numbers:

965282-2 - Plug
965383-1 - sleeve

They are available from a big electronics supplier store in the US, sadly not so much on this side of the pond, so if someone would be so kind to send me a set for my trouble, I wouldn't say no


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CF.T said:


> So after some research, I found that the connector needed is not available from VW, but it is available from the supplier, TE connectivity. It's a plug and a cover, so two parts with the following part numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes that's correct. This connector is not available from dealer. Have you checked mouser to see if they carry TE connector.

I still think that modifying connector I mentioned in my original post is the easiest way to go about it.

Anyway thank you for your input. This definitely helps


----------



## CF.T (May 31, 2013)

Yes, Mouser has them, but they want 80$ to ship a 10$ part, so that isn't really a option.

I used a Tyco 1745000-3 i bought through ebay that works perfectly, and no need to cut (except for a little detent on the side, easy to cut with a knife).


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CF.T said:


> Yes, Mouser has them, but they want 80$ to ship a 10$ part, so that isn't really a option.
> 
> 
> 
> I used a Tyco 1745000-3 i bought through ebay that works perfectly, and no need to cut (except for a little detent on the side, easy to cut with a knife).



Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ceeeq (Apr 30, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> *Quick DIY as promised*
> 
> - Disconnect 16pin mirror connector from door module by first pulling red tap and then pressing black tap (I am pointing at it)



On 16-pin connecter, what happens to the wires in pin # 6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15? I only understood to connect 7 new wires, but what happens to all those wires in the other pins?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ceeeq said:


> On 16-pin connecter, what happens to the wires in pin # 6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15? I only understood to connect 7 new wires, but what happens to all those wires in the other pins?



Nothing! Those serve other functionality.... turn signal, heating etc


You are adding function to your mirror thus you are adding wires....


----------



## eskaliberta (Jun 29, 2017)

*pictures reupload*

Hi, could you please reupload pictures from photobucket or send me those pictures or pdf about mirror tilt retrofit? [email protected]. thank you.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

eskaliberta said:


> Hi, could you please reupload pictures from photobucket or send me those pictures or pdf about mirror tilt retrofit? [email protected]. thank you.


HERE, I made the photobucket album public. You should see everything that was in this thread

post.sk? Slovakian?


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

Did you find any adaptation channels or basic functions for calibration to update the default or enable this fully? I retrofitted a mirror with mirror down as well as folding and ambient downlight. The mirror always goes down when the selector is on ‘R’ and only returns to a default up position when i select ‘0’ in reverse. The car won’t return to the up position when i drive forward.

Curious if you had to do anything else?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

nford said:


> Did you find any adaptation channels or basic functions for calibration to update the default or enable this fully? I retrofitted a mirror with mirror down as well as folding and ambient downlight. The mirror always goes down when the selector is on ‘R’ and only returns to a default up position when i select ‘0’ in reverse. The car won’t return to the up position when i drive forward.
> 
> Curious if you had to do anything else?


No, I did not have to do any additional coding. Mirror returns to the original position once the car reaches 5mph(I dont remember exactly) OR if you move the knob out of the 'R' position.

Have you done adaption correctly? I mean it is possible that the reverse and normal positions are the same


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, i had fiddled with it and i had the two positions set correctly. So after i turned it on and off a few times it just magically started working. It’s still somewhat intermittent but works about 80% of the time now. Mine snaps back when its working when i turn the car off as well.

I also turned back on the adjust L/R mirror at the same time (when in L position). I can confirm this works on my car and doesn’t interfere with the convenience mirror down function. 


Passat B6 '09 Wagon


----------



## morphius88 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to revive and old thread, but I was hoping to try doing this to my 13 CC.
@OEMplusCC check out this item on aliexpress: US $39.9 5% OFF|3D0 959 578 C For Golf 6 MK6 Passat 2002 2012 7 Pin With Memory Door Mirror Motor Wire harness Actuator|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress
It comes with a harness and the motor part number you listed in the DIY.

Do you think this will work without having to purchase separate wires? If I bought 2 of these, would I be able to have tilting on both sides or does the mod only work with the passenger side?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

morphius88 said:


> Sorry to revive and old thread, but I was hoping to try doing this to my 13 CC.
> @OEMplusCC check out this item on aliexpress: US $39.9 5% OFF|3D0 959 578 C For Golf 6 MK6 Passat 2002 2012 7 Pin With Memory Door Mirror Motor Wire harness Actuator|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress
> It comes with a harness and the motor part number you listed in the DIY.
> 
> Do you think this will work without having to purchase separate wires? If I bought 2 of these, would I be able to have tilting on both sides or does the mod only work with the passenger side?


Yes I think so. When I first did this retrofit there was no way to find the right connector, so I had to make my own connector and harness. But what they sell now will make this retrofit bit easier


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

morphius88 said:


> Sorry to revive and old thread, but I was hoping to try doing this to my 13 CC.
> @OEMplusCC check out this item on aliexpress: US $39.9 5% OFF|3D0 959 578 C For Golf 6 MK6 Passat 2002 2012 7 Pin With Memory Door Mirror Motor Wire harness Actuator|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress
> It comes with a harness and the motor part number you listed in the DIY.
> 
> Do you think this will work without having to purchase separate wires? If I bought 2 of these, would I be able to have tilting on both sides or does the mod only work with the passenger side?


Thanks for posting this! I'm going to purchase as well and finally install this on my CC. After having this feature on various older Mercedes and BMWs, I'm spoiled


----------



## morphius88 (Oct 15, 2012)

BanamexDF said:


> Thanks for posting this! I'm going to purchase as well and finally install this on my CC. After having this feature on various older Mercedes and BMWs, I'm spoiled


No problem, thanks to OEMplusCC for doing the hard work in the first place for us to be able to do things like this.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

morphius88 said:


> No problem, thanks to OEMplusCC for doing the hard work in the first place for us to be able to do things like this.


Success! I was able to use the kit from Aliexpress to complete the mod on my '13 CC and it works great. It's pretty straight forward and you DO have to remove the mirror to route the wiring as OEMplusCC states in his writeup (was hoping not to). Ensure you're using the proper M8 bit to remove the bolt holding the mirror in place. I can confirm the VCDS coding procedure was the same for my '13 (same bytes).

Thank you OEMplusCC for the writeup and Morphius for posting the link to the parts


----------



## foxwagenn (8 mo ago)

Sorry for reviving an old topic, but there aren't many for this particular thing. Has anyone tried to do this on the driver's side?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Technically it should be also possible since right hand drive (RHD) vehicles have it on that side. However you might need to recode your modules for RHD which might cause other problems. Or maybe you don't have to. Its a simple long coding with VCDS
You'll just have to try it. Its not that difficult to go back if it doesn't work.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

